# picardías



## betulina

Hola, gent!

Com se'n diria en català d'un "picardías"? Allò sexi, si voleu, més o menys transparent, per posar-se al llit, o no. 

_Picardies _directament? Hi ha alguna paraula més? "Camisó" em sona massa al que portava la meva àvia... 

Si se us acudeix alguna cosa, us ho agrairé!


----------



## Dixie!

Hola betulina,

Em sap greu no poder-te ser de gran ajuda, perquè al meu poble se'n diu simplement _picardies. _


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Acabo de fer una cerca al Termcat, però no hi diu res. Pel que fa a camisó, ostres! Jo em pensava que aquesta paraula no existia en català: sempre n'he dit CAMISA DE DORMIR...

I d'aquelles batetes que en castellà en diuen _salto de cama_, sabeu com es diuen en català? L'altre dia me'n vaig comprar una (moníssima, per cert ) i no li vaig saber dir a una amiga la paraula en català i li vaig dir així: "M'he comprat un _salto de cama_")...


----------



## ernest_

Ara mateix no ho sabria dir, però potser si envieu unes fotos em refresca la memòria!


----------



## RIU

Ni idea, picardies com Dixie. I del _salto de cama_, saltarina, però es mot de les meves germanes i no ho he sentit enlloc més.



ernest_ said:


> Ara mateix no ho sabria dir, però potser si envieu unes fotos em refresca la memòria!


 
Pillín...


----------



## chics

Però un _salto de cama_ no és el mateix que un picardies?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ai... a mí em fa l'efecte que un "salto de cama" és un bata de dona d'aquestes creuades, no? Ara les venen de tipus kimono, molt _fashion_.


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Però un _salto de cama_ no és el mateix que un picardies?


 
Hola Chics,

Jo diria que sí, en castellà són la mateixa cosa. Per probar he fet servir aquest traductor i diu que és "salt de llit", però logicament no sé pas si el traductor és fiable o no.

En aquesta altra web dieun que és picardies i salt de llit, però pot ser que simplèment estan fent la traducció directa del castellà. Per cert Ernest, aquì pots trobar unes fotos molt interesantes. 

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ostres, Antpax, com m'has fet riure de bon matí amb el teu link!!! Com ens despertem, eh?

Doncs he obert un fil al fòrum de castellà, a veure què hi diuen.

Jo a les batetes sempre els he dit "salto de cama"... Ai, ai, ai...

Us deixo, que tinc una pila de feina 

Molt divertit, aquest fil


----------



## chics

Aaah... doncs jo per _salto de cama_ entenc un picardies. A les coses aquestes creuades per tapar-te el picardies quan truquen a la porta els dic *bata*. 

No és tan glamourós, sobretot perque ho faig servir igual per a aquestes d'aspecte de seda, tan maques i femenines (m'en recordo quan era petita i vèia Dallas, que totes les dones es pasàven el dia amb això) com per a aquestes de felpa o forro polar, amb cremallera o botons, que escalfen més però semblen una disfresa del ninot de michelin.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs jo tota la vida que m'havia pensat que un "salto de cama" era la bata, precisament pel que tu dius, Chics, perquè te la poses quan truquen a la porta i has de saltar del llit


----------



## chics

Jo ho relacionava amb saltar _a dins del_ llit...


----------



## betulina

Ja sabia jo que algú en demanaria fotos...

No havia sentit en ma vida això de "salto de cama", nois, però ja sé què voleu dir. Al diccionari bilingüe es limita a dir "bata", però una bata té un camp molt ampli, oi...

Tornant a les picardies... se m'ha acudit negligé... seria el mateix? De fet, en el context ja diu que és transparent i tot això i que talla la respiració... 

Per què us decantaríeu?

Mil gràcies a tots!!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Jo ho relacionava amb saltar _a dins del_ llit...


 
Ostres! Que fort! Les nostres interpretacions són una metàfora del fet que el món mai no podrà anar bé: cadascú veu les coses d'una manera .

M'agrada més la teva "visió" del _salto de cama_, és més "ehem"... 

Les bates que jo dic, però, són molt més bufones que les bates de tota la vida... I segur que no hi ha una paraula???

EDIT: I súper curiosa la definició del GREC, perquè "vestit d'estar per casa", segons com t'ho miris, pot ser la peça més cutre que tens...


----------



## chics

No sé, pots adjectivar-la: bata _de dormir, de satén, de felpa, sofisticada, bonica, sexi..._

A la roba d'estar per casa desperta -a part de pijames, bates,...- jo l'anomeno _xandall_, encara que no sigui un xandall. I és cert que pot ser molt cutre però no necessàriament, cada cop hi ha més botigues on vénen cada cop més roba d'aquesta, molt guapa, incloent vestidets, faldilles, samarretes... cómoda i "visible" però maca. A tot això, amb les meves amigues en diem _xandall_.


----------



## betulina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> EDIT: I súper curiosa la definició del GREC, perquè "vestit d'estar per casa", segons com t'ho miris, pot ser la peça més cutre que tens...



Exacte, m'ha cridat molt l'atenció, per això l'he enllaçat. Igualment, crec que em quedaré amb negligé, les imatges que me'n dóna google són del que busco. I crec que s'entén així...

EDITO - 


			
				chics said:
			
		

> A la roba d'estar per casa desperta -a part de pijames, bates,...- jo l'anomeno _xandall_, encara que no sigui un xandall. I és cert que pot ser molt cutre però no necessàriament, cada cop hi ha més botigues on vénen cada cop més roba d'aquesta, molt guapa, incloent vestidets, faldilles, samarretes... cómoda i "visible" però maca. A tot això, amb les meves amigues en diem _xandall_.


Però no _negligé_, no, Chics? 

Gràcies!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> No sé, pots adjectivar-la: bata _de dormir, de satén, de felpa, sofisticada, bonica, sexi..._
> 
> A la roba d'estar per casa desperta -a part de pijames, bates,...- jo l'anomeno _xandall_, encara que no sigui un xandall. I és cert que pot ser molt cutre però no necessàriament, cada cop hi ha més botigues on vénen cada cop més roba d'aquesta, molt guapa, incloent vestidets, faldilles, samarretes... cómoda i "visible" però maca. A tot això, amb les meves amigues en diem _xandall_.


 
Curiós com cadascú té les "seves" paraules. Per a mi, xandall és exclusiu per fer esport. Per estar per casa, "roba d'estar per casa". I sí que és cert que ara hi ha coses precioses i "pijadetes" d'allò més bufones...


----------



## chics

Suposo que és una mica la història particular de cadascú. Si al començament sí éren pantalons de xandall amb samarretes, encara que anem sofisticant... la _roba d'estar per casa_ també la usem, clar, però és tan llarg.

Betulina, mai no avia sentit això de _negligé_. Em sembla que un dia vaig vure _deshabillé_ en algun lloc (_despullada_!? ), pitjor que nua... no sé perquè relacionen tot el francès (Picardies n'é una regió, també) amb coses de puteta. Pr cert, que buscant fotos al google, amb salto de cama hi ha coses horribles, d'aquestes en rosa xiclet amb un pompó a sobre de cada pit...

També he vist *batí*, però jo ho relaciono amb una bata d'home, d'aquestes de seda, sí, en plan _dandy_, però per a home. I *quimono* tampoc sembla molt maament, encara que no sigui un veritable quimono, els que et vénen (jo miro fotos) com a quimonos tampoc no ho són!


----------

